# Today, My Friends......



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Today, my Friends I have lost my beloved ShihTzu, Cassie. She spent part of her last day curled up on the rug by the patio door, being warmed by the sun. For this I am greatful. She was the most beloved pet I have ever owned. She gave me almost 14 years of unconditional love.She became quite despondent today. Her nose was warm, so I knew she had a fever. She laid in the sunshine, curled in a tight ball and trembling and shivering, so I knew something was not right. I covered her with her blanket and tucked it around her. She laid her chin down upon it and tried to rest the best she could. Later on, it was time to put her eye salve in. When I tried to lift her little head up so I could do this, she cried-----it was so painful to even lift her head. Within the hour, Larry tried again to lift her head and she cried like she did earlier. I knew something was drastically wrong. I called the Vet and they told me to bring her immediately. Upon examination, they suspected something with the central nervous system. She could hardly walk----when she stood and tried to walk, she seemed very disoriented and dizzy. There was no wagging of that little tail. And she did not want to lift her head.So, the time had come to have her put to sleep. I held her in my arms and whispered my thanks to her for giving me so much love and comfort over the years and I said my goodbye as the Vet gave her the meds to allow her sleep forever.I'm crying buckets and I found myself leaving the back hall light on for her tonight so she could find her food and water, since her sight was gradually getting worse. Then I realized what I was doing and I sobbed some more. It is going to be hard for a few days. I am having her cremated and her ashes will be spread in my flower beds. The Animal Hospital is going to donate a Memorial Stone in memory of Cassie, so I will be able to place it amongst those flowers. Tomorrow I will look through our pictures and find one of her to be put on the memorial stone. That is so thoughtful of the Vet.Thank you for letting me write this. Love,Karen


----------



## Shannon21 (Apr 14, 2002)

I am so sorry to hear this, it is so hard to lose a pet as they are so much a part of the family. they are family!take care


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Karen,


----------



## Karen A. (Apr 12, 2002)

Karen, for me pets are almost as hard to loose as a cherished family member. I crying just reading this. My heart goes out to you for your loss. Karen D.


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Karen, my dear friend I am so sorry to hear of Cassie's passing. I haven't been on the board until now. I know how much you loved her and how much joy she gave you. I can't imagine what you are going through. The Memorial Stone is a beautiful reminder of how precious she was to you & Larry. Take care and I'll write soon.


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Thank you, everyone!It's helped so much to be able to put some of my feelings into this post. Oh, how I miss her! This morning I awoke early and the first thing I did was to check her little box next to the bed to see if she was curled up in there or if she had decided to go into the livingroom to her favorite chair---and then I realized she wasn't going to be there. So, the tears came again. As they have throughout the day. So many reminders and so many wonderful memories. She was such a sweetheart and loved people so! Anyone who came to the house was greeted with that wag of her tail and the minute they sat down, she'd jump into their lap and want to lick their face. Once she did that, she'd settle down, but she had to greet everyone first! She was so sweet and loving and timid---she never even liked to bark! The only time we could ever get her to bark was when we played with her and teased her a little with her rag bone; and then the bark was more like a little "yip". We always laughed and said if our home was ever robbed, she'd go right along with the bad guys!! She just loved everyone, no matter who they were.It was really hard telling our son Lance about her when he arrived tonight. Cassie was really Lance's companion from the time he was 13 on. She saw him through his many illnesses and her picture went with him whenever he had to be hospitalized, etc. Then, when he went off to college and now to his new job in Madison, he still felt that she should stay with us, since she's always been around us the most, once he was on his own. He's 27 now and there was never a time that Cassie did not enthusiastically greet him when he'd come home. She never forgot him, even though there were times when he did not see her for a year or more. Tonight when he arrived, the house was so quiet and he walked in expecting Cassie to find him and I had to tell him. It was so hard.I went through our photos today and found two pictures of her. I took them over to the Vet's and they will use those pictures to sketch Cassie on the Memorial Stone. That is so neat!! And such a nice way to always remember her. It will include her birthdate as well as her last day.Thanks again to all of you. I'm so glad I have this board to come to.In Memory of Cassie








July 16, 1988 - May 2, 2002Sincerely,Karen


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

(((karen)))im sorry.


----------



## celticlady (Aug 6, 2001)

Karen-I am so sorry.......


----------



## Mio (Dec 19, 1999)

Karen,Iï¿½m so sorry to hear about Cassie...I know what itï¿½s like to loose a beloved pet.Take care, Mio


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Hi Karen. How are you doing lately? {{hugs}}


----------

